
The Weird World of Bi-Directional Programming (2006) [pdf] - ShaneWilton
http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/papers/lenses-etapsslides.pdf
======
Liron
I'm interested to how this applies to Reactive application-UI programming
(e.g. React+Flux).

React has a powerful unidirectional data->UI flow model, but I haven't seen an
expressive language for the other awy (putback functions), besides UPDATE
statements in various db query language, but I figure there's gotta be more
symmetry between the languages expressing data->UI and UI->data.

Is there a video of this talk?

~~~
klibertp
Take a look at Boomerang programming language:
[https://alliance.seas.upenn.edu/~harmony/](https://alliance.seas.upenn.edu/~harmony/)
and its documentation, they have a bit of explanation of lenses there. Also,
on the frontend/in JS we also have some implementations of lenses, most
notably in Bilby.js:
[http://bilby.brianmckenna.org/#lenses](http://bilby.brianmckenna.org/#lenses)

------
SCHiM
Looks like it's closely related to homomorphic encryption.

------
srean
Any ideas on what was used to author the presentation ? Powerpoint ?

~~~
timdumol
It looks like it was made with Beamer, a package for LaTeX for making
presentations:
[https://www.sharelatex.com/learn/Beamer](https://www.sharelatex.com/learn/Beamer).
It's pretty popular in mathematics, physics, and computer sciene theory.

~~~
srean
Impressed by the animation in the figures.

